# Black Cloud BBs for sale



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Four boxes of 3", 1 1/4 oz BBs at 1450 fps. Paid $20.99 plus tax at Sportsmans Warehouse last fall. Your cost is $60 for all 4 boxes - firm. All or nothing. If you want 'em, call or text me at 801x549x8199.

I live in Hooper (Weber County) and you would need to pick them up here.


----------

